# 411 case pto



## winken (Jan 3, 2012)

Hi my pto on my 411b case doesnt shut off It hasent since I bought it is this a big job to fix and would it be real expensive I have some time now and a heated shop so i would like too get this fixed this winter. does any one have any experiance with these any help would be apreicated thank you


----------



## winken (Jan 3, 2012)




----------

